# Bull stud fees



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

I have a question. What would you all expect to pay for, or receive for, bull stud fees?
Jersey bulls, non-registered (though at least one is registerable with little trouble). Farmer would board the animals in question and keep them fed. If the animal was in milk and needed to be milked how much would you add to the boarding fees? What about if the cow came with a calf on her? Would you ask a bit more to cover the calf's hay?
What all would your require the cow/heifer have been tested for?

My friend asked and I haven't a clue. We AI and raise our own bulls or buy an Angus clean up bull and ship him when we are done with him.
She has two Jersey bulls (one from our breeding). At least two interested parties and a potential third and fourth. Cows and heifers. At least two are nurse cows. The other interested party she isn't sure if she would have to milk or not.
She has two cows and two heifers to breed to the two bulls.
This is a way for the bulls to bring in a little bit of income and she can help out other family cow people like herself. 

So any ideas on what she should ask for as far as price?


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

im always gratefull that someone has taken them out of my hair and are feeding and taking care of them for the months they are gone


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

The cows/heifers would be boarded at her farm. The females would come to the males in this case.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Given the distraction of scheduling deliveries and pickup times, and dealing with an animal that is not trained to my facilities, I would not even consider doing it for less than $60. This would include 3 days room and board. If the cow stayed on my farm longer than 3 days I would charge a set amount/day for room and board in addition to the $60. This would incentivize folks to track heats and bring cows at the right time. If a cow needed to be milked, I would keep the milk yielded in exchange for labor of handling and milking her.
As for testing for disease, I would not require it. I would, however, do a visual screening of every cow before they were unloaded. An obviously sick cow like a Johne's cow or a cow with Pnemonia would be refused and would never step off the trailer.
Won't say this is the right way to do it. This is just the way I would do it.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

I wouldn't do it under any circumstances. Know two people here that took in cows to breed with their bulls, in both cases the bull got VD from the visiting cows and it wreaked absolute havoc on their herds. Particularly from someone with a family cow that chances are was either a cull or descended from a cull in the first place.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I am with DaleK on this. Almost no animals in and those going out do not return. I do on occasion bring a new bull in but I will isolate him till I am satisfied he has no obvious problems. He will get wormed prior to unloading. The trailer picking up calves going out does not access the area where my herd has contact.


----------

